
Life-Changing: Quantum Computing “Miracle” Boosts Machine Learning - kostaddin
https://cedarfallscollegepro.com/blog/life-changing-q-computing-miracle-boosts-machine-learning/
======
gus_massa
The title is totally exaggerated. In particular:

> ... _the collaboration used a two-qubit quantum computing system to show
> that quantum computers can bolster a specific type of machine learning_ ...

------
kostaddin
This is scam!!! be carefull

